

The Magic Behind an App Store: Personalization - with Code Samples - martin_tipgain
http://blog.prediction.io/magic-behind-app-store-personalization-php-code-samples

======
smhchan
This tutorial demonstrates how to build a serendipity-focused discovery engine
with open source PredictionIO.

